
New Fight for Online Privacy and Security, Australia Falls: What Happens Next? - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/12/new-fight-online-privacy-and-security-australia-falls-what-happens-next
======
djsumdog
Australia essentially just made Man-In-The-Middle attacks required by law.
Let's hope that Mozilla/LetsEncrypt, Signal, Apple and others flat out refuse.

